# Router & Netzwerk Win XP



## SirNeo (25. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mir eine  Router stehen an dem ich zwei Rechner angeschlossen habe die beide somit ins Netz können. Das funktioniert wunderbar.

Jetzt möchte ich ein LAN herstellen, die beiden Rechner haben auch alle nötigen Protokolle (über ein Hub funktioniert es) finden sich auch im Netzwerk, allerdings wenn ich auf diese zugreifen möchte soll ich mich als Gast anmelden, habe schon verschiedene Versionen der Heimnetzwerkeinrichtung von XP ausprobiert, bei keinem kam ein gewünschtes Ergebnis. Kann es an dem Router liegen oder muss ich dort Einstellungen verändern? Kenne mich mit Routern nicht so gut aus.

Grüsse & Danke 
SirNeo


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (25. April 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Router liegt. Aber versuch mal folgendes: Steck die zwei Rechner am Hub an. Dann machst du vom Hub aus einen Uplink zum Router. Is nur ein Tipp. Vielleicht bringts was.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## SirNeo (25. April 2003)

Mhhh, dann funktioniert das LAN wieder aber dafür komme ich nicht mehr ins Internet. Vermutlich kann der Router dann die IPs nicht mehr zuordnen.


----------



## fluessig (25. April 2003)

Hast du für den Uplink ein Twisted Pair Kabel verwendet? Bei manchen routern ist das egal(zB Netgear), die erkennen automatisch, dass ein Hub dranhängt, andere wiederum haben extra uplink Steckplätze. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie es bei deinem Router ist (Marke, Modell)


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (25. April 2003)

Stimmt das habe ich vergessen zu sagen. Ich habe selbst einen Router und bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar, siehe bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## master01x (28. April 2003)

hatte letztens das gleiche prob: 

wenn dein netzwer nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn das hub am router hängt, dann hast du 100 % einfalsches kabel oder falscher hub-port benutzt! 

router -> hub (uplink) = patchkabel .:
router -> hub (norm port) = crossoverkabel .:

-> manche hubs bsitzen kein uplink-port.

: zu der freigabe, wenn kein hub dran ist, was du gesagt hast: 
winXP mukkt manchmal: probier mal folgendes: geb den rechner feste ip´s! dns-server net vergessen anzugeneb, sonst geht inet net mehr!
dann nimm nen beliebigen ordner den du freigen willst -> rechtsclick -> eigenschaften und vergewisser dich ob die auch freigegene hast: dann kannst du dort auch die benutzer regel, die darauf zugreifen können! stell das mal auf jeder!! 

dann sollte nach nem restart / oder "verbindung reparieren" es eigentlich laufen

cu


----------

